# Boer buck pictures



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I love seeing peoples bucks.. I thought I'd share some of our Boer buck..he's so sweet and doesn't have a mean bone in his body...oh yeah, he makes some pretty nice babies too 
Here he is at 16 months old.
Please share your buck pictures


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice, nothing like a gentle buck who throws nice kids to boot.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Very pretty Love his color! And I too agree I love the gentle ones. Mine usually is however he has been real moody and aggravating here lately...maybe because all of his does are in there last month of pregnancy and he has not gotten to be out with them as much.(he entertains him self by chasing and ramming the girls) so therefore he gets some time in the pasture next to them but not with them


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He reminds me of a big teddy bear  Looks like they have a lot of space too! Nice pics.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww he is beautiful and looks so very sweet and gentle! You must be very proud of him! beautiful, beautiful boy!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

He is gorgeous!!!  here is my boy: Gordy

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice built stud u got there


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

parkinsonfarms said:


> He is gorgeous!!!  here is my boy: Gordy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


Thanks for the pictures and the compliments  your guy is wicked handsome  its amazing how such a beast can be so sweet..I love my guy! My alpine buck...now that's another story! I love him too but not all year,lol


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Your welcome and thank you. Lol 

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Gordy is a nice looking boy 

We are buck-less, haha. I miss our buck though, he was a brat, but he was a special brat.
We don't have the land to keep an adult buck, and keep him happy especially when he needs to be seperated from the girls.

Not pics, but this was our buck, he had so much personality, what a goof! 
He was NOT convinced the graham crackers were all gone, and was trying to tell me he wanted more lol Then his daughter found the rest of the stash! <I left them up there for her intentionally>. Oh I miss these kinda days...


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

He's so cute! He acts like my guy...so sweet!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice bucks everyone 

*HoosierShadow* so cute thanks for sharing


----------

